# Why you should wear SCBA



## Foxbat (Dec 8, 2009)

This is exactly what happens if you're not wearing SCBA during overhaul :wacko:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8KSKSYRzs8[/YOUTUBE]
Old but funny.


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 9, 2009)

This is why you should wear your SCBA:







He wasn't really blown up...

He was in the same suitcase with Walter...






All joking aside, if there's any chance you're going to be breathing in noxious or toxic gasses/fumes... don't risk it. Use your SCBA. It could save your life.

If you're in a position where you'd be potentially exposed and you don't have an SCBA handy... well, rule of thumb is nice, but I prefer rule if pinky... while being upwind.


----------

